# Lizard in Longreach QLD



## ironized (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, found this little guy literally on my back step. He's become a bit of a regular out at night though is there in the morning.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 1, 2014)

Burns' Dragon (_Amphibolurus burnsi_) 
http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Agamidae/Amphibolurus/burnsi

Reasons: immediately recognizable as belonging to the Amphibolurus genus.
Of the _Amphibolurus_ sp. found in Longreach, it looks most like _A. burnsi_.


----------



## baker (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with it being _Amphibolurus bursi,_ Burns' dragon. Due to the body shape and patterning. Bruns dragons are not the only _Amphibolurus _in the Longreach area. _Amphibolurus gilberti _gilbert's dragon is also found in the Longreach area. This lizard has too small of a head and to much patterning for it to be a gilbert's.
http://arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Agamidae/Amphibolurus/gilberti
Cheers Cameron


----------



## eipper (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd like to sees close up of the scales on the hips to exclude centralis


----------



## Bushman (Oct 3, 2014)

I hadn't considered _A. centralis_, as it's out of range according to Cogger's distribution map. It's worth considering though, due to the similarity of these two species.
How does hip scalation distinguish between these two species Scott? 
@ironized, can you take close-up photos of the hips and post them up?


----------



## ironized (Oct 3, 2014)

I have more photos when I get home, if that fail s I'll attempt to get more tonight.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks mate. I'm guessing that Scott wants to look at whether or not the scales are heterogenous or homogenous or some such other fine detail, so it's critical that the scales in the pic are in focus.


----------

